# Easiest Apistogramma?



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

What's the easiest to keep and hardiest Apistogramma species? Is wild caught or captive bred more hardy? Most sensitive trait?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have no direct experience with Apistos, but I think you'll find with most dwarf cichlids (and most fish in general) that captive bred tends to be more hardy if you get the right stock. Finding locally bred is by far the best.

Hopefully someone else will chime in with some species that are the easiest to try.


----------



## kimboden (Feb 22, 2013)

Aquaticclarity.com
Jeff is very knowledgeable about apistos! Plus he sells them. He is a genuinely nice guy and can answer all of your questions. He was in kcmo this weekend to talk to our fish Club on the subject. Send him an email.

Kim


----------



## jkpedrita (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep- I'd second kimboden's post. I just got an apisto from him last week (wish I'd gotten a pair). He had a lot of beautiful fish in his fish room.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Matt13 here breeds Triple-Red Cockatoos and they are great. I have some of his GBR and Apistos and they are thriving in my tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi mr.bigglesworth,

+1 for gus6464's comment on A. cacatuoides. Any of the Apistogramma cacatuoides variants are relatively easy to breed. I currently breed 'Triple Red's (but regular, 'Double Reds', 'Orange Flash', 'Red Flash' are all equally easy). I have also bred Apistogramma agassizi. I currently have about six Apistogramma baenschi inka that I am trying to pair up.

Apistogramma cacatuoides 'Triple Red' breeding tank (note 'hut' on right)









Apistogramma cacatuoides 'Triple Red' juvies


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

A. Cacatoides it is. Anybody know an inexpensive place where I can get some of them? I don't think I want to go the online route unless its cheap.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Aquabid usually has a few sellers.
Apistodave on there is great and sells this beautiful blue variety of cacatuoides. He also does triple reds and such also. Just send him a message and see when he will have some fish ready.


----------



## flukekiller (Jun 4, 2013)

rballi said:


> Aquabid usually has a few sellers.
> Apistodave on there is great and sells this beautiful blue variety of cacatuoides. He also does triple reds and such also. Just send him a message and see when he will have some fish ready.


wow,, apistodave,, i bought from him atleast 6 yrs ago... fish were amazing


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi mr.bigglesworth,

"Apisto Dave" is actually David P. Soares a very well known and long-time Apisto breeder living in Oregon; and here is his website.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi mr.bigglesworth,
> 
> "Apisto Dave" is actually David P. Soares a very well known and long-time Apisto breeder living in Oregon; and here is his website.


So he breeds all those different kinds of Apistos?


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

How much does apistodave usually want for his apisto cacatoides? He doesn't have any active listings at the moment, will it take months before he lists some more specimens, is there a waiting list?


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

I believe he is south of the border right now, and then headed to germany. I'd give it a month or two.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

Oooh, I don't know if that will work for me. School starts in 2 weeks and after that point I won't be home anymore in time to make sure packages make it indoors.


----------



## Bropez (Apr 1, 2013)

matt13 on this board sells them for 10 a piece. that is the cheapest you will find them I guarantee. Also I dont what witchcraft other people here have used but good luck getting in touch with aquatic clarity or apistodave. I havent been able to get any solid information from them and I've been trying for a month


----------



## Tmuck44 (Mar 17, 2013)

matt13 sent me an awesome pair. <40$ shipped for a pair.


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone but I remembered I have a ton of credit at my lfs and we worked out a deal yesterday for a trio of apisto cacatuoides. I won't get them until next Tuesday tho.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bropez said:


> matt13 on this board sells them for 10 a piece. that is the cheapest you will find them I guarantee. Also I dont what witchcraft other people here have used but good luck getting in touch with aquatic clarity or apistodave. I havent been able to get any solid information from them and I've been trying for a month





Jester946 said:


> I believe he is south of the border right now, and then headed to germany. I'd give it a month or two.


Apistos really come into season in the fall, as that is when the dry season hits.


----------

